
Show HN: Interactive tool for modeling net worth growth in different scenarios - getToTheChopin
https://themeasureofaplan.com/net-worth-scenario-tool/
======
getToTheChopin
I've built this web tool to make it easy to visualize how your net worth would
change under different assumptions.

Users can input assumptions for two scenarios (starting age, starting net
worth, savings per year, investment return %), visualize net worth growth over
time in a chart & table, and can generate a shareable link for their custom
scenario.

You can also click the “+ Advanced Options” button, where you’ll be able to
model out your scenarios with a little more granularity.

This allow users to add a “second phase” to each scenario (e.g., saving $7k
per year from age 25-34, and then $10k per year when you are 35+).

Also, users can input up to two lump sums into their forecast period (positive
or negative). For example, you can make an extra savings contribution of $30k
when you are 40, in addition to your regular savings amount.

A couple of illustrative examples below.

The Early Bird versus the Late Starter: [https://themeasureofaplan.com/net-
worth-scenario-tool/#ageSc...](https://themeasureofaplan.com/net-worth-
scenario-
tool/#ageSc1=22&startSc1=0&savingSc1=5000&returnSc1=6&ageSc2=35&startSc2=0&savingSc2=12500&returnSc2=6&numYears=38)

* The Early Bird starts to save at age 22 as soon as they graduate from university, and saves $5k per year * The Late Starter only gets started with saving at 35, but makes up for lost time by saving $12.5k per year * Both would like to retire at age 60; by the time they get there, the Early Bird has contributed a total of $190k (38 years x $5k) to their savings, while the Late Starter has contributed $312.5k (25 years x $12.5k) * Even though the Late Starter has made significantly higher contributions ($122.5k more), they end up with the same net worth as the Early Bird at retirement age (~$680k)

The Tortoise and The Hare: [https://themeasureofaplan.com/net-worth-scenario-
tool/#ageSc...](https://themeasureofaplan.com/net-worth-scenario-
tool/#ageSc1=25&startSc1=0&savingSc1=5000&returnSc1=5.0&ageSc2=25&startSc2=0&savingSc2=20000&returnSc2=5.0&numYears=40&advancedAssumptionToggleMarker=1&phase2AgeSc1=25&phase2AgeSc2=30&phase2SavingSc1=5000&phase2SavingSc2=0&phase2ReturnSc1=5&phase2ReturnSc2=5&lumpSum1AgeSc1=0&lumpSum1AgeSc2=0&lumpSum1AmountSc1=0&lumpSum1AmountSc2=0&lumpSum2AgeSc1=0&lumpSum2AgeSc2=0&lumpSum2AmountSc1=0&lumpSum2AmountSc2=0)

* The tortoise keeps it slow and steady; starting from age 25 they save $5k per year * The hare sprints off at the beginning, saving $20k per year for 5 years; at age 30, the hare decides to coast along and doesn’t add / withdraw any money from their portfolio from that point on * Both the tortoise and the hare earn a return of 5% per year on their money * At the age of 65, the tortoise has contributed a total of $200k to their savings ($5k per year x 40 years), while the hare has contributed only $100k ($20k per year x the 5 years) * Even though the tortoise has stashed away two times as much as the hare over this period, they end up with the same net worth at age 65 (~$600k) * Since the hare socked away such a large amount in the early years, they were able to coast later in life, letting compound interest do the heavy lifting to meet their retirement goal

